# Price of ridesharing insurance



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

I am about to come clean with Geico my insurance. What can I expect to pay for ridesharing insurance?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Only a few companies offer anything like "ridesharing insurance" and only in a few states.

You should call around anonymously to see what, if any, options you have.


----------

